# Yahooo! Dreamer has dream weaves!!!!!



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

*Weave polls-mission accomplished*

Dreamer does weave polls!!!!!! Last night at agility I took off the guides one at a time until they were all off and she was zipping through them. Then we moved on the the regular set which she did perfectly with amazing speed. My instructor was so surprised. I think we are 100% ready to trial at 18/19 months old in may!!
I will get a video next week and share!!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see the video! :clap:

--Q


----------



## J.Bosley (Feb 1, 2014)

Wahoo! 

Good luck. Agility is a BLAST! Weave's can be super tough to master, especially from both sides of your body.

Jazz will only do them on the heel side, the left, she's a brat when I try and get her to do them on the right!

You will have a GREAT time competing, we definitely request some videos 

:act-up:


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Haha, yes I will get some videos! I guess I will have to charge my camera next time!
I have been doing agility with my Aussie for almost 3 years, and it is SO fun. I made so many mistakes with her that I know what I need to target with Dreamer. They have completely different personalities, drive, and confidence. Getting good weave polls and contacts in class is easy, but in a trial situation its so different.

The one (tiny tiny itsy bitsy)issue we need to address, fix, and perfect is jumps. Sometimes Dreamer will run right by the one I am so obviously pointing at, lol.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!  can't wait for the video! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Very much looking forward to the video. I love watching dogs work!


----------

